

Offer HN:  Friendship in the Valley? - juiceandjuice

I kind of feel retarded for posting on here, but I'm starting to go out of my mind doing everything by myself, and looking for buddies on CL/okcupid seems weird to me.   I'll try to keep this simple.<p>I just moved here to work at SLAC from SLC, Utah a month ago, and most of the people I know are physicists twice my age.  In true nerd form, the idea of meeting a ton of new people by myself gives me some anxiety, a bit more than the thought of me trying to sell myself online to a bunch of strangers.<p>Anyways, I need new friends.  I've got a ton to offer, but the most relevant thing, the reason this is <i>really</i> an offer, is probably the fact that I have a car and I'm not afraid to use it (i.e. driving to the city for whatever).  Also, I'm 100% down for food adventures, beer (first round is on me), live music, movies.
======
bigiain
Can I suggest Dorkbot? <http://dorkbot.org/dorkbotsf/>

Their tagline is "People doing strange things with electricity" - in my
experience you end up with a fascinating crowd of people hovering somewhere on
the borderline of hardware geeks, software geeks, artists, and pranksters.

They've got a meeting next Wednesdsay in SF - I've made some _great_ friends
via Dorkbot in SF as well as Sydney (where I live) and Seattle.

(If you go, find Karen and tell her Big says "Hi!", and there might be an
Australian girl named Pia visiting, tell her I say Hi too!)

------
scrrr
You will probably meet more interesting people here than on okCupid. I like
this offer and would go for a beer with you if I was in that area.

------
util
Lots going on at Noisebridge in SF:
<https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Noisebridge> In particular, you might want
to check out Five Minutes of Fame next week (8 p.m., Thursday). Could be a
good opportunity to bump into some interesting people.

------
fbailey
can't help you, but it's absolutely understandable and not at all retarded :)

------
rms
Try posting an intro message on SF Redditors.. it's a very friendly group.

<http://groups.google.com/group/SFredditors/>

~~~
juiceandjuice
Thanks, I just joined... waiting to be approved.

